# ICS OTA UPDATE *feedback*



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Havent received the ota for ics yet. Currently im rooted on latest GB build. Ota rootkeeper also in affect. Patiently waiting to get the ota... keeping my fingers crossed hoping it still keeps root.
Has anyone received it yet?


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

There is no OTA for ics lol.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea I know that... The article on Droid life said it was an ics ota coming out. But now they r saying its a delay now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ecjr173 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm on the ICS leak and its awesome. I'm also rooted because of voodoo root keeper.


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Supposedly it is coming out now in a couple of weeks, honestly, nobody knows anymore. I'm on the leak, so I gave up on the release, lol. Never bank on those OTAs.


----------

